# back woods hillbilly



## hounddawg (Aug 9, 2016)

i pray my since of humor has not offended no one unlike most of ya'll are from more modern areas, i am from the deep woods, i mean no harm to anyone to those that find my humor offencesive i appoligize to you i mean no harm to anyone, but unlike yall ii was raised in the woods away from most others, 
may god bless you one an all
Dawg::


----------



## Arne (Aug 9, 2016)

You seem to fit right in here. Keep up the good work. Arne.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 9, 2016)

So sorry to break the bad news to you, but you are one of us. 

Always look forward to what you have to say!


----------



## mennyg19 (Aug 9, 2016)

One thing I cant get about u Dawg: sometimes you type like you're a city boy, all perfect and what not, and other times you type like my sister texting. Its quite funny to see sometimes...


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 9, 2016)

Well if youve noticed that then you know when i samole and when i dont, lol






mennyg19 said:


> one thing i cant get about u dawg: Sometimes you type like you're a city boy, all perfect and what not, and other times you type like my sister texting. Its quite funny to see sometimes...


----------



## Mismost (Aug 9, 2016)

Ain't you heard? We are not deep woods hillbillies or hill top rednecks Dawg....we are the rural elite. Country boys can survive....think frog legs with grilled okra and a nice plum wine on the porch with the Coleman lantern hissing as background music (last Saturday night)! I ain't leaving, are you?


----------



## opus345 (Aug 9, 2016)

Gotta tell ya Dawg, I was raised in the city and have had a number of Nebraska farm boys tell me that they were sure that I was raised on the farm. And you know what...I've always considered it a compliment.

Take care!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 10, 2016)

Dawg
we have talked several times over the phone - You are down to earth and straight forward ! 

That is exactly how I want my friends to be - please don't apologize for who you are not. 

I agree with mennyg19 = I am still trying to find out what samole means - LOL 

Don't change - we like you for who you are !


----------



## NorCal (Aug 10, 2016)

Offending people happens when someone is inconsiderate of others feelings, not where they grew up or how they lived. I love seeing the variety of different wines you make and how you go about doing it.


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 11, 2016)

first samole is 2 glasses all ready drank,,,, simpul...

I have been around my job had me deal with multibillionaires whom owned malls. so I had to learn city ways, and how to act human,, lol. but I still to this very day raise a garden, raise my own beef to eat, my own pigs for my own pork chops, sausage an bacon, my own chickens both for eggs and oh my gawd chicken an dumplings, I raise a special cross of rabbit you cant tell from wild, 1/2 papered red new Zealand's crossed with paper Flemish Giants, young good fryers a little older, killer on my off stick smoker. I am a hillbilly, but in high society I can fake it enough to manage, I've been in 46 of lower 48, several times in Canada most all of it, so beautiful after you leave their cities an into there country, been in Mexico several times never legal though ,, been to sum of there ronduveiws , was greatly honored, I was the only non Mexican there every time, they cooked on rocks miles from any where then throwed food up on large rocks no washing or wiping of rocks, I kissed every elders woman's hand, you've never ate Mexican food unless you picked it up off a huge rock 30 miles to nearest anything, I started thinking how filthy and ended begging to return and I did many times, I've been kissed on my forehead by many elder ladies and I take great pride in that,,, but I never ask what kind of meat, years earlier I use to eat home made burritos 
till they took the old Mexican man to jail for selling dog burritos,, once I worked in Ney York for 11 months for upper people building their homes, there every carpenter square butted their joints I did not I mitered my joints, I have lived a good life but now I am happy to be home and livening a slow calm life, I raise most all my own fruit and berries... to boot I was raised in a deviate Pentecostal home, church Wednesday night, Saturday night and twice on Sunday, except when they had a revival then church 6 nights a week and twice on Sunday, I still say yes ma'am,, no ma'am,, yes sir,, no sir, I hold doors for people but when it comes to evil people I have a zero delay fuse, may god for give me. 
this site is a blessing to me,, 
I thank ya'll because growing up if I forgot to say yes ma'am,, no ma'am,,, yes sir,, an no sir,, and thank you mom would pop the back of my head with a slap , so old habits are hard to break,,,
and I thank you one an all for making me welcome, that makes me feel honored,
Dawg


----------



## JohnT (Aug 11, 2016)

Let's face it Dawg.. 

You are one of us now... May God have mercy on your soul....


----------



## Mismost (Aug 11, 2016)

JohnT said:


> Let's face it Dawg..
> 
> You are one of us now... May God have mercy on your soul....



We have met the enemy and he is us!


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 12, 2016)

then I have found a most honorable home amongst my fellow an lady wineo's
,
Dawg








JohnT said:


> Let's face it Dawg..
> 
> You are one of us now... May God have mercy on your soul....


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 12, 2016)

I was taught to keep my friends close and my enemies even closer, 
ya'll honor me by accepting me into your nutty semi circle, lol
but all kidding aside, I have always been to myself, i'm friendly but shy face to face and easy to embarrassed in a crowd, most my likes others don't, but I have deduced that drinking wine is nice, but wine making is a true art forum,
I take great pride when a batch pleases me, and when a batch does not please me I feel challenged to find out where I went wrong, and a ego fix when I figue out how to turn it into a pleasant taste to it after being tinkered with,
fishing has always been my way to relax, but when scar tissue shut off my trachea and they had to run a tube straight to my lungs, which ends fishing bank or boat, because with a 8 CM. running straight into my lungs water is a death sentence to me., but I found that the challenge of making wine gave me a way to relax, you don't just throw a few thing together , it takes being sanitary at all times, experiencing the different tastes as you sample each try, I like using people on here to cur teak my wines, you see aound my old friends would tell me piss water was good if they got a buz, I don't wont nore need to be flattered, I need to learn an one can only learn from the cold hard truth,, 
Dawg 






Mismost said:


> We have met the enemy and he is us!


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 12, 2016)

besides ya'll are nutts an I am nutts so all's well in my book,
i'm honored to be accepted by ya'll this is a very important thing to me,
Dawg


----------



## JohnT (Aug 12, 2016)

hounddawg said:


> besides ya'll are nutts an I am nutts so all's well in my book,
> i'm honored to be accepted by ya'll this is a very important thing to me,
> Dawg


 
you think we are nuts now?? 
Just wait until after the initiation ceremony 

Who's turn was it to bring the goat-leggings???


----------



## cmason1957 (Aug 12, 2016)

They are in the back of my car, along with the saddle.


----------



## Arne (Aug 12, 2016)

JohnT said:


> you think we are nuts now??
> Just wait until after the initiation ceremony
> 
> Who's turn was it to bring the goat-leggings???



Speaking of goats, is the chat room still up and running. Bet ol Buford has made a mess of the place. Maybe we can clean it up and get together one night next week. Arne.


----------



## Mismost (Aug 12, 2016)

hounddawg said:


> then I have found a most honorable home amongst my fellow an lady wineo's
> ,
> Dawg



Uhhh Dawg....I hate to break the news to you, but Mismost is a he.

Grandaddy taught us to shoot rifle and pistol and hunt and fish. I'm pretty good with hardballs, long or short guns. But, I never could get the hang of shotgunning....couldn't hit a bull in the butt with a boxing plank with a shotgun.

Grandaddy was an awesome wing shot and we bird hunted a lot. Shotgun shells were expensive to him and he hated waste. I'd miss two three birds and he would say "put that gun in the truck and get back over boy". I'd spend the rest of the day fetching his birds. He was telling my Mom about how I "missed most" of the birds....missed most got shortened to Mismost as his nickname for me. Yeah, that was verbal bullying by todays standards...gosh, don't know how I survived.

Fast forward decades and I'm shooting competition and am active on a couple of shooting forums. You gotta have a handle/name. I used Mismost. And every time I type Mismost, I think of my Grandaddy and how lucky I was to have him in my life.

I was about 40 when I decided that I had to learn the shotgun. Twenty years later and 10's of thousands of rounds later, I am OK with a shotgun. Last night I hit 144 outta 150 on a pretty soft sporting clays course. In competition, I am a solid middle of the pack shooter. I do not Miss Most anymore, but....I still miss my Grandaddy.

BTW, I doubt this forum has a deep gun culture. I just want y'all to know that none of my guns have ever killed a humane being...most of us "gun nuts" are in fact, not crazy.


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 12, 2016)

OK THE MSMOST THRU ME, I thought a couple was sharing the profile,
as you I hunt deer some now-a-days things way different here now, people amd homes everywhere ,, I hope most everybody on here is a NRA MEMBER , I GOT MY LIFE TIME MRMBERSHIP MANY,, MANY YEARS AGO,,, AND ALL I CAN SAY IS I ,AM SO HAPPY TOBE ACCEPED BY YOU FINR BUSHEL OF NUTS, I AM VERY PROUD AN HONORED TO BE HERE
DAWG:: 














Mismost said:


> Uhhh Dawg....I hate to break the news to you, but Mismost is a he.
> 
> Grandaddy taught us to shoot rifle and pistol and hunt and fish. I'm pretty good with hardballs, long or short guns. But, I never could get the hang of shotgunning....couldn't hit a bull in the butt with a boxing plank with a shotgun.
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnd (Aug 12, 2016)

@mismost , I grew up very similarly, school of hard hunting knocks, hunting and fishing kept me out of a lot of trouble as a youngster. I'm an avid deer and duck hunter and have a 600 acre ranch to do it on. 
My bestest hunting buddy is my 9 year old son, who's trained properly and safer with a gun than most adults I know. 
My wife hunts and has taken some nice deer in the last few years, my 16 year old daughter got her first deer with a bow last year. 
I've pretty much traded the rifle for a bow when deer hunting, but love to get after a big green head mallard with the shotgun. 

Nary a mishap in this responsible gun owners home either, owning guns doesn't make you a gun "nut"!!


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 13, 2016)

when I became disabled from osetos arthritis , I couldn't raise my hands above my nipples, I sold all my land , couldn't do nothing no more I kept 19 acres my garden area and my Dexter cattle, one day while getting some fuel I heard an old man complaining about getting small ricks of wood, he was in his late 70's and was wearing oxygen, I talked to him a while and told him I cound not do almost anything, but I would try to bring him some wood it took me an entire week to cut split and load, I was happy I was alone in the woods because i'm not the least bit ashame to say during that first week I had tears in my eyes snot running down my chin, but I took him a rick an one half,he ask how much I told him nothing I needed the range of movement, when I left I found $25 dollars in my door pocket, so for 2 more years I cut an stacked his wood a few night logs the rest split to be carried by the elderly, by the end of the first winter I was cutting splitting a rick a hour, I grew up hauling hay and cutting fire wood, my sthil is 5.67 cubic inch, or also known as a sthil 066 not for consumer use write right on it, it's rated for a 4 foot bow bar, I use a 20 inch bar with flat bottom chain, I can cot a 8inch tree into so fast that when it sets down on the stump it catches the top chain, god I love that saw, I only cut for 2 winters for him because they amputated my right leg below the knee, the vacuum cover that holds my prosthetic on I go thru 4 to 5 a year, insurance is starting to *****, then they cut 1/3 off my other foot. I still cut with my saw, but just trees and brush around my fence line, and mess with my Dexter's, all are registered but for 2 moma cows who's babies end up in my freezer, just picked up my meat 2 days ago, and to day my other grade cow whom I was told was bred to an angus has a pure white face a black patch over both eyes and a tiny white tip on her tell, angus my but, lol, , a young heifer my other whom was the mother of my freezer meat had a month ago a solid black heifer she is pure blooded but the never registered her, I keep 2 grades for raising my farm fresh steaks, I'm slow and no longer in my youth but they give me reason to get up everyday, and sometimes I even get my blood pumping last week I went to open a couple pens by my head gate they were all grown up
half way thru one I don't know if I felt something, or heard something, but I froze I looked down an a copperhead was between my legs, before I could think what would be smart I had already drew my Ruger single ten and was faning the hammer between my legs, I did no get bit but I will freely admit I did have to find a place to sit down an res a bit, then went and got my nephew and tape measure , I always tell him to watch for snakes an like all young in one ear out the other, I sent him in the pen told him I lost my knife when I knew he was standing on the snake I said there it is between your feet, boy should of learned to play basketball I bet he cleared 4 feet screaming like well ya'll know,, no offence meant, I went and carried it out and I did not stretch the snake like I've seen others do before measuring them I just laid him out straight he was 33 inches, looked like I hit him 5 times,, once my shoe on my prostatic foot but not the foot aint got a clue where the other 4 hit, because in my rush I emptied my weapon, with out taking a steep, I feared if I tried to get away he might bite me and since one leg is fake I felt that even a 50/50 chance was not good enough, so I felt a chance of shooting myself better odds then getting bit, yet again the lord was with me yet again. 
Dawg




Johnd said:


> @mismost , I grew up very similarly, school of hard hunting knocks, hunting and fishing kept me out of a lot of trouble as a youngster. I'm an avid deer and duck hunter and have a 600 acre ranch to do it on.
> My bestest hunting buddy is my 9 year old son, who's trained properly and safer with a gun than most adults I know.
> My wife hunts and has taken some nice deer in the last few years, my 16 year old daughter got her first deer with a bow last year.
> I've pretty much traded the rifle for a bow when deer hunting, but love to get after a big green head mallard with the shotgun.
> ...


----------



## JohnT (Aug 15, 2016)

Wow! if it were me with that snake, I would be telling folks how badly I needed a change of pants! 

Amazing how you did get a kill shot on a snake considering you were in panic mode and no doubt hopping! Great shooting!


----------



## JohnT (Aug 15, 2016)

hounddawg, 

Would you mind if I moved this thread to the "General Chit-Chat" forum??


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 15, 2016)

not at all I don't know how to,, so move away to chat site, and I spent years like ya'll with guns, I was in full panic mode so the lord gets credit for every hit not I,,,
Dawg







JohnT said:


> hounddawg,
> 
> Would you mind if I moved this thread to the "General Chit-Chat" forum??


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 16, 2016)

man i'm so shafted I went to the doctor today I found out to night I lost all my med's 
puppy


----------



## JohnT (Aug 16, 2016)

hounddawg said:


> man i'm so screwed I went to the doctor today I found out to night I lost all my med's including dalotta, xenox. and flexiril jeze i'm am so screwed, my word is my pride, losing that stuff kills me, I can care less about doctors an police officers, I have failed, I am now nothing in my book, a mans word is his only true pride and I have failed myself, I can care less what doctors and cops think I only care what I care I an I am now in my book a total failure. I am no longer a worthy man, I have failed myself, F*** me I am nobody at all, jeeze.
> puppy


 
Dawg, 

You lost your meds? Did you misplace them?? Whacha mean.. 

BTW, Watch your language.. I took out the offending word....


----------



## NorCal (Aug 16, 2016)

Hey dawg, we all need a hand every now and then. It is clear you are more than willing to help others. It sounds like now is the time you could use some help. Reach out to family and friends and let them help you through this difficult time.


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 16, 2016)

i'm sorry I never ever knew I did,,, I have no wish to offend anyone just learn a new hobby an while away my time
Richard AKA Dawg:: 




JohnT said:


> Dawg,
> 
> You lost your meds? Did you misplace them?? Whacha mean..
> 
> BTW, Watch your language.. I took out the offending word....


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 16, 2016)

THANKS MAN,
I really appreciate you and all the rest on here this site helps give me peace of mind, today it is funny, YEARS,, from one big city to another to finally go home deep back into the sticks and BOOM,,, I now have a freeway 1/2 mile away it will be a long time before it gets to me but they have already 6 miles from me removed 1 of the 3 oldest highway bridges in Arkansas and finished a freeway bridge , man you buy away from the world, you spend your time just getting to that rocking chair an they bring what you left,, right to where you live, it's laugh or cry, and crying never helped no one, I just had a city flash back melt down yesterday, ,,
THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH,,
Richard AKA Dawg::







NorCal said:


> Hey dawg, we all need a hand every now and then. It is clear you are more than willing to help others. It sounds like now is the time you could use some help. Reach out to family and friends and let them help you through this difficult time.


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 17, 2016)

welp 2 long a week 2 weak a mind have i.
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 17, 2016)

man, man, man, on top of everything I know have a stomach virus and can not get farther then 5 or 6 feet from a toilet, step back slow down, life's good all's good, please open stores I need a few bottles of Pepto-Bismol or some white ash from some oak charcoal... and i'm not building a fire that to far from the rest room. lol
Dawg


----------



## JohnT (Aug 17, 2016)

Dawg, 

Sounds like you need a safe to lock your med in. Sometimes Smith and Wesson drop the ball..  

I know this can be upsetting, but try to not too stressed out about it. Is it possible that you could explain to your doctor that your meds got stolen and get another re-fill?? If that is possible, just get the refill and try not to let this get the better of you.


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 17, 2016)

this is al my fault not S&W nor Winchester nor any one but me, and I already got a vault, see,, just me, oh well. life dishes it out I start to shovel,,
all's cool if things come then that just what it is,, 
thank ya'll
Dawg








JohnT said:


> Dawg,
> 
> Sounds like you need a safe to lock your med in. Sometimes Smith and Wesson drop the ball..
> 
> I know this can be upsetting, but try to not too stressed out about it. Is it possible that you could explain to your doctor that your meds got stolen and get another re-fill?? If that is possible, just get the refill and try not to let this get the better of you.


----------



## Mismost (Aug 17, 2016)

I've had an old Ruger Single Six for going on 40 years now. Best little plinking 22 pistol I owe, just look and point....it just seems to be attracted to tin cans and it'll dance them all over pasture fast as you thumb the hammer back. Sweet old gun.

Down here in the Texas Hill Country, those Dexter cattle are taking off like a brush fire. Lotta big places getting chopped into small places and the those Dexters are custom made for a small place. Last years 4H stock show had a about dozen entered. Pretty little critters, look like an Oreo cookie on four legs to me!

Hang in there Dawg. You gotta stick around just to see what happens next!


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 17, 2016)

YEP my little brother next to me had one, very nice,, I can remember so far this year, the three copper heads was to and from the barn where my chickens, White Emblem Geese, and a few Dexter's, and they are some fine eating,,, man I need over this stomach thing, would love to be outside, got 2 bottles of ,,,,, Pepto-Bismol I need some white ash from a campfire, rained so much lately no dry twigs. at all. guess I could cut a fir 2x4 and burn that should work like oak don't no, lite tight, dark loose, OIT, welp I cant even go near my wines, but I did have a nephew put 3 bottles in the fridge, least he'd better hope he did, I anit eaten since yesterday, but drinking tons of water and my little pink bottles, 
Dawg, 





Mismost said:


> I've had an old Ruger Single Six for going on 40 years now. Best little plinking 22 pistol I owe, just look and point....it just seems to be attracted to tin cans and it'll dance them all over pasture fast as you thumb the hammer back. Sweet old gun.
> 
> Down here in the Texas Hill Country, those Dexter cattle are taking off like a brush fire. Lotta big places getting chopped into small places and the those Dexters are custom made for a small place. Last years 4H stock show had a about dozen entered. Pretty little critters, look like an Oreo cookie on four legs to me!
> 
> Hang in there Dawg. You gotta stick around just to see what happens next!


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 17, 2016)

was them Dexter's white in the middle, I know people here are breeding to miniature white ringed ones I forget their names, an ,jerseys an angus lowliness , I don't know, I know there's a miniature breed of cow that looks that way, I've seen some crosses, Dexter's are not miniatures, they I thought were the world's smallest cattle breed from the Ireland mountains and brought back in England as Kerry type Dexter's long legged,, I don't have any red ones but I got a couple dunes and a couple blacks, my bull carries both color genetics, he is about three I think maybe 4 have to look, black, massive but short polled, he throws calves to what color the momma cow is, an bred to polled heifers his calves are polled if bred to traditional horned then he throws from very small horns to two flat black spots of horns. American Dexter Association. ADA. But everyone knows I get confused,,lol my bull is short legged and my momma's are long legged he looks like he couldn't cover them then he walks up to them and they are all in a inch or two. of each other, I just put a little bull in the freezer, his mom bred straight back, she sprung a black heifer about a month ago so he was under a year, his live weight was 445lbs.. got tired of him wanting to be the man of the house, been sick for quite a while so not banded at a week or two not again, whew, but time his sister is ready to butcher she will have more meat, I lost my receipt before getting home so I don't know about how much he dressed out, not 1 drop of grain, have ran the for this entire year in a lot that would not run 3 big cows, people are starting to hear about mine, I see people coming by looking at the grass know this was a very, very good year for us on grass, I got on top of my little spot I got use of another 30 acres. so cut into 3 pastures 10 acres has ran 9 head and tick fat and still got grass,, you cant beat them when you figure grass vs acres vs per head ,,,
no feed, and I winter with no feed just hay, but it look's like I got at least 2 more months before worrying about hurting my grass, did that this years to see just how accurate they claim them to be, they aint lying, 
Dawg


I GUESS YOU CAN TELL I'M STILL CAMPED OUT NEAR THE RESTROOM, bummer 





Mismost said:


> I've had an old Ruger Single Six for going on 40 years now. Best little plinking 22 pistol I owe, just look and point....it just seems to be attracted to tin cans and it'll dance them all over pasture fast as you thumb the hammer back. Sweet old gun.
> 
> Down here in the Texas Hill Country, those Dexter cattle are taking off like a brush fire. Lotta big places getting chopped into small places and the those Dexters are custom made for a small place. Last years 4H stock show had a about dozen entered. Pretty little critters, look like an Oreo cookie on four legs to me!
> 
> Hang in there Dawg. You gotta stick around just to see what happens next!


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 17, 2016)

Whats the polled duns and polled black heifers run around there, 
Dawg



W


Mismost said:


> I've had an old Ruger Single Six for going on 40 years now. Best little plinking 22 pistol I owe, just look and point....it just seems to be attracted to tin cans and it'll dance them all over pasture fast as you thumb the hammer back. Sweet old gun.
> 
> Down here in the Texas Hill Country, those Dexter cattle are taking off like a brush fire. Lotta big places getting chopped into small places and the those Dexters are custom made for a small place. Last years 4H stock show had a about dozen entered. Pretty little critters, look like an Oreo cookie on four legs to me!
> 
> Hang in there Dawg. You gotta stick around just to see what happens next!


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 17, 2016)

Nor has any of mine,, I've made my peace I hope an pray.
Dawg 





Mismost said:


> Uhhh Dawg....I hate to break the news to you, but Mismost is a he.
> 
> Grandaddy taught us to shoot rifle and pistol and hunt and fish. I'm pretty good with hardballs, long or short guns. But, I never could get the hang of shotgunning....couldn't hit a bull in the butt with a boxing plank with a shotgun.
> 
> ...


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 17, 2016)

man looks like I'll be back out an away from a con found computer tomorrow, thank you Lord
Dawg


----------



## jswordy (Aug 18, 2016)

Hey Dawg, one of my latest. Born 6/25. Charolais and Black Angus steer. I'm selling them so it's all about the pounds with me.


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 18, 2016)

nice straight back line, good deep chest, AA meat. I'm a pro nobody builds a belly like mine with out eating a bunch of beef,, LOL ,,
tasty, took a baby bull off here a few week ago under 11 mo. 445lbs. dang going to up his daddies estimated weight. waist high, Chest barley a foot off the ground but nothing but bull going an going, I'll have my nephew take and add some photos for me, man I've always raised for my steak a Charolaise over a Simmental, but these dang Dexter's just got my heart right thru my belly, dang my brother told some people that the butcherer shop seasoned them just right they looked at me I hung my head in shame, jeeze little brother they season the sausage in my pork, nothing in my beef, lord help me... 
Dawg,,, 






jswordy said:


> Hey Dawg, one of my latest. Born 6/25. Charolais and Black Angus steer. I'm selling them so it's all about the pounds with me.


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 30, 2016)

ok I finely got back my test on that tick fever I got a couple months ago, rocky mountain spotted fever,,,
well life go on till the lord says otherwise
Dawg


----------

